# 92FS Purchase



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tell you the truth, never really gave much thought to the Baretta before I starting lurking on this site.

I took my Kimber for it's weekly workout, and saw the range had the Baretta in the case for rent, so I gave it a whirl. To say I was impressed with the way it shot would be an understatement. I shoot my G19 fairly well, but the feel of the Baretta right away told it I would like it, and the grouping was awesome, much better than the G19.

Checked their case for NIB and they had one, police version, which comes with 3 mags instead of two. $578.00 otd. Threw the good old Amex at them and bought the darn thing. 

Since my CCW is now at 4 months and waiting, have to wait until Friday to get the darn thing. Looks like next Saturday, the Kimber will get a rest.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!

I've owned a few 92s over the years. Haven't had 1 for a while, so I got one about a month ago. Love the gun!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats, one can never have enough Berettas or 92's....:smt1099


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So, I'm curious, someone mentioned that the "Police Special" has Tritium nightsights. I got mine from BudsGunShop.com and mine does NOT have nightsights.

Red, does yours have them?


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> So, I'm curious, someone mentioned that the "Police Special" has Tritium nightsights. I got mine from BudsGunShop.com and mine does NOT have nightsights.
> 
> Red, does yours have them?


Tell you the truth, I didn't look for them. I'll let you know Friday when I pick it up.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Night Sights on a 92FS "Police Special"*

Dynamik1, the 92FS "Police Special" I bought doesn't have the tritium night sights either. The addition of a LaserMax LMS-1441 guiderod laser sight takes the need away. It also works with the Gemtech Suppressor and shoots to point of aim. Super weapon and very effective with the right ammo delivered accurately. Last time I shot with the suppressor, 5 rounds downrange to a B21 target made a single ragged hole and no hearing protection is needed. All you hear is the hammer fall and the slide rack and a little other noise, does not sound like a gunshot at all. Well worth the cost of the suppressor and tax stamp.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Dynamik1, the 92FS "Police Special" I bought doesn't have the tritium night sights either.


Mine did not come with them either.


----------

